# One year st. paddy's day birthday!



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

My little 'irish girl' was born one year ago today! Happy Birthday Sweetie!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday, pretty girl! Hope you get lots of special treats today.arty:


----------



## Dnice (Mar 8, 2011)

Happy Birthday you beautiful little Irish princess.


----------



## hartnurse (Jan 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Pretty Girl!!! Love those Irish Eyes


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday little princess!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday to a beautiful girl!!!!!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday sweet whimsy You are one of my favorite all white Havanese and pink is my favorite color on you!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Thank-you...As I look at the first two pictures...you can really see how the lighting effects the color of your pup. Morning light verses afternoon light.


----------



## dbeech (Jun 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday, pretty girl!!


----------



## Ellie NY (Aug 27, 2010)

Happy Birthday, sweet girl!


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Happy Birthday, cute Whimsy. You are such a girly girl. Love that.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Happy Birthday, you beautiful girl! She does look like a 'girly' girl!  Have a great day! Hope your Mom has lots of fun planned for you!


----------



## holt24 (Jan 21, 2011)

Happy Birthday you beautiful girl


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Happy Birthday, sweet Whimsy!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Happy 1st Birthday Whimsy!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Happy 1st birthday dear Whimsy you are such a pretty girly girl,with a lovely name, that really suits you.


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

Oh, Whimsy! I'm soo sorry I missed your birthday, Darlin'! I hope you had a great day! I love your portraits!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

So sorry I'm late seeing this but I hope you are dragging your birthday out and getting lots of treats and hugs everyday. Something tell me you are.  I love the pictures and you are a very pretty little lady.
HAPPY 1st BIRTHDAY.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes everyone!!


----------

